# CRUZE 1st Detail. TURBO Emblem added!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is nice Eddy ! !1 Of these days I'll add that N .


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not bad. Ebay?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

That looks like it might fit nicely above the Holden Diesel emblem to form a "Turbo Diesel" emblem together. Do you have a link for it?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Somehow I found it on Ebay and it was sold as a used 2007-2012 Acura RDX TURBO Rear Emblem OEM 75725-STK-A01 
for $3.99. I also bought a Chrome Turbo Decal that looked like it said Timbo & Tumbo from China for $3.99. This looks much better!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks REAL mean, i know my next purchase...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Best accessory I ever installed.......picked up 10 horsepower and every rice burner wants to drag race me.

Cheap too!
Rob


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I picked up a Turbo emblem for mine also. I went with red to match the Chevy emblems on the front and back which I also changed to red.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

A closer look.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice pix guys!

I got the ones for the Sonic and put them on the lower front doors 

What's next on your list Eddy Cruze?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Very Interesting & Sharp!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

mikestony said:


> Nice pix guys!
> 
> I got the ones for the Sonic and put them on the lower front doors
> 
> What's next on your list Eddy Cruze?


Oh no I'm good!


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Now here's something some might not like. Besides doing over the bowtie's with red which I said I did in the last posts, I also added an RS badge to the front grill.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

A closer look.

BTW: the red on the bowties are vinyl overlays from eBay. Originally, a gold color.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks very nice. I see you have the Fog Lamps. The first time I used them in my ex Turbo Subaru Forrester I had an FHP pull in front of me on an empty I 95 in Miami, slam on his breaks and then zoomed away. That was different?


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Looks very nice. I see you have the Fog Lamps. The first time I used them in my ex Turbo Subaru Forrester I had an FHP pull in front of me on an empty I 95 in Miami, slam on his breaks and then zoomed away. That was different?


Yea, that was strange. If he pulled in front of me, he'd just wave and take off. I have my star on the front and back window. I'm with the county Sheriff's Department and the star lets other Law Enforcement vehicles know who's on their side.


----------

